# Commercial and Lead



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How is lead going to be addressed on commercial in the near future, as far as we know? When I took the class, it all had to do with how much time a child would spend there and it basically was Dr. Offices no, daycare yes, schools yes, churches no, etc.

With the up coming commercial changes, it is all commercial regardless of if children are present a certain amount of time or what is the deal? I am working up a price for a historic 1873 church building and they are working on a budget for their 30 year plan and what a painting price. Looking at major sanding prep in areas, some not so bad. I will grind with the festool stuff anyway since I have it, but need to know if I can use my ideas of realistic precautions or if I need to go all out RRP style. I will have a clause concerning changes to lead paint laws adding potential costs, etc just want to get as close as possible.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I am not certain other than like you say, it seems like it will be extended to include commercial work as well. The particulars I haven't heard as yet. Last I heard the new amendments were to go into effect this July. I'm not sure anyone knows the exact wording of the new rules until they actually come out. I was lead(no pun intended) to believe this is something that is being developed and debated still as we speak. 
I have one I am going to do prior to July just to get it out of the way. I plan to take realistic precautions and be done before any major changes. I hear what you are saying though, it gets interesting when you have to figure for the future. I think your contract clause along with a good explanation to the powers that be is the smart way to go. Maybe someone else knows something I do not? I am interested as well.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

In some cases, a church needs to have RRP done now. Just depends on if the church has a school or day care. A church would be foolish not to hire a lead safe certified firm even if children only show up on Sunday and/or Wednesday in my opinion.

As far as commercial as it looks now, it will not have anything to do with if there are children or not. The actual wording is not commercial, but Non-Residential Buildings. The first step, is to consider if RRP applies to exterior renovations. It should come into affect in mid summer of 2013 if it does at all.

The second step is to consider if RRP applies to Non-Residential interior. Before the interior can get any traction, a study has to be done by EPA Science Advisory Board. If the board shoots it down, then no interior. If the board has concerns, then the interior will move forward. I believe we will know more about if or if not the interior will happen around March of 2013. Even if it moves forward, nothing will need to be done by September 2014.

_I think I got my dates right_


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not kept up with the latest on the commercial, SLS blogged a little about it here.
Dust Sampling may be required in July, don't know if it would apply to commercial. Hopefully Dean or someone else may know, if not, I'll dig around and see what I can find.
I would at least follow OHSA requirements as a minimum.

Edit:
I see Dean answered as I was!Thanks


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

CliffK said:


> I think your contract clause along with a good explanation to the powers that be is the smart way to go. Maybe someone else knows something I do not? I am interested as well.


Where talking about a church here, could you be more specific? :laughing:
Be careful, I worked with a guy one time who rolled cover stain over fresh, wet 45 in a church stairway. I asked him what he was doing, this is a church, you're being watched. I got out of that stair quick as possible, and I'm still doing good deeds with that in mind.


----------

